
Websockets and IoT: Why the two don't go together? - srushtika
https://readwrite.com/2017/10/31/websockets-iot-two-dont-go-together/
======
NZSmartie
An alternative application level protocol that is easily overlooked is CoAP
(RFC 7252). A protocol designed for constrained devices (low memory or power,
etc) that follows HTTP's REST interface, and also includes a observe
(subscribe) method for watching sensor values.

It's a nice alternative to HTTP since it's a binary protocol, with little
processing overhead. Supports UDP and works over 6LowPAN which MQTT and HTTP
struggle with. Ideal for Bluetooth, ZigBee or Z-Wave

~~~
srushtika
This sounds great! I'll read up more about it and consider it further. Thanks
for letting me know.

